# Red Bumps!!??



## kyunecho11 (Apr 7, 2013)

So I flew into a panic thinking my hedgehog had mites. 

I cleaned everything. His cage, removed his bedding (switched to fleece), washed and rinse the bowls, and threw some of the fleece I've been holding him with in the washer. I also gave him a bath using coconut oil (I researched about it in this same forum and read that others had used it on their own hedgehogs with no problem). BUT, he developed some red, zit-like bumps underneath his mouth and two on his front, right paw. All others areas are fine. He also had some loose, mucous-y tool (dark). Is it an allergic reaction? I'm really worried about it. And I mean it. I would really like some help and advice. Should I wait it out and see what happens? (please don't condescend on me. I know I did something wrong along the way and I just really need help, please)


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I am not sure what it could be - I suppose the oil could have clogged up some pores and caused the bumps. What was the initial reason that you thought your hedgie had mites? Is he scratching now? If it were an allergic reaction I would think that there would be scratching. How is he now? How were the stools today?
Can you post a picture of the problem?
Since you just got your hedgie recently you might want to go ahead and find out what vets treat hedgies in your area. You could go in for a checkup and a get acquainted visit if you can. That might ease your mind about the possible mites and the pimples.  If your hedgehog does end up being treated for mites be sure that the vet gives him Revolution and not Ivermectin (please read warnings about it). 
-Susan H.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Are they getting larger and more appearing? It's possible it's a staph infection. Do you have a picture?


----------



## kyunecho11 (Apr 7, 2013)

The bumps on his chin don't look progressively worse. They look more or less the same, but now there's a sore on his left paw. I'm not sure if that was there earlier or not, but I'm beginning to think it is staph. Should I visit a vet now (I've already contacted a clinic and have a vet in hand) or wait just to see? It's been roughly two days since I first noticed the bumps/sores. And what would be the best thing to administer to my hedgehog?

And he's also avoiding running on his wheel. Is it just a behavioral thing because of quilling or the result of the bumps on his legs?

I thought it was mites because I saw him scratch frequently, but he has also been losing a lot of quills (8 weeks). The stools are now okay and toothpaste-looking in shape (dark in color). His feet pads have also swollen up. Is that an indicator of staph or an allergy? I'll post a picture later when he's awake.


----------



## kyunecho11 (Apr 7, 2013)

he scratched the scabs on his chin, but nothing was left but fur. but there's still a sore on his right leg that I'm keeping my eye on.


----------

